
Yq is a portable command-line YAML processor - alexellisuk
https://github.com/mikefarah/yq
======
aliswe
Yaml must be the worst syntax ever to parse. Tried to make a yaml diff program
for kubectl in .net core. Lists as keys in maps? ...

